# [SOLVED] How to export all data from oracle from one system to another?



## dashing.sujay (Apr 22, 2012)

Heading says it all, I tried googling, but couldn't make results work.
All tables from a specific user would also do.

TIY


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: How to export all data from oracle from one system to another?*

erm*completely clueless*
try this
Exporting and Importing Metadata and Data

*poof*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: How to export all data from oracle from one system to another?*



sumonpathak said:


> erm*completely clueless*
> try this
> Exporting and Importing Metadata and Data
> 
> *poof*



That is for 11g, I'm using 10g.

I got these two results which explain aptly how export work, but since I'm, not good in oracle, so couldn't make them work. 

Export

ORACLE-BASE - Oracle Database 10g Data Pump (expdp and impdp)

*EDIT* Finally got it!


----------



## Cilus (Apr 22, 2012)

Use the Export command for exporting. If you use Datapump Utility then the database where you're gonna import the data needs to be the exact same version.

Read Moving Data Using Data Pump and Export/Import
and  Export


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Cilus, but I did by universal trick, i.e. copy paste 

And I have posted one of the same links above but couldn't get the final query to initialise export.


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 23, 2012)

There's this GUI tool which I blogged about for exporting. It doesn't make use of expdp/impdp though. But for a beginner it's good. 

Exporting and Importing An Oracle database from one schema/user to Another schema/user easily  My World


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 23, 2012)

This is similar to 2nd link which I had posted above. I tried dumping thing, but some error was given by oracle. Also I couldn't figure out why exp command was not being recognised. 

But a new problem has occured. I'll explain the original scenario first. One mate was working on is major project which required oracle, netbeans and tomcat. The issue was transfer the whole thing to another laptop to make it run. I did it all, everything went smoothly, from all the tables to tomcat settings to everything. But when I'm running any project file from netbeans, its asking for tomcat pass. The original user (who made the project), hadn't installed tomcat on his system, so he has no idea about it. Default pass is not working. What to do now?


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok, if you could recall what the error was I could tell you. 

Not familiar with TomCat, so can't help with that.


----------

